# Fixing Warped Desktop - Antique QSWO



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

I found a really neat QSWO library table circa 1910 on Clist. Ended up picking it up for a few hundred dollars. Nice table, entire thing is solid oak. Quadrilinear leg posts display beautiful grain all around. Solid table top etc…










It had some areas that came loose. The top rail is attached using an open mortise and as the desk top warped, it pulled that rail loose of its mortise. I unscrewed the top from the body and re-glued the mortise's.










It seems pretty evident that this table in its long life has been refinished, and a bit slopily as evidenced by the drips on the underside of the top.

I'm assuming that over the years as the finish on the top prevented moisture from affecting it, the unfinished bottom side cause the table top to warp. Very slightly over all but enough to notice.



















What can I do to fix this cupping? Also, in your opinion, should I strip the finish and re-finish this antique or leave it as 'original' as it is?

The top was attached essentially by pocket screws from the skirt. I'm thinking when I re-attach it, using figure 8 washers and screws to allow for movement.

I'd love to hear your feedback.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would just add a couple figure 8 fasteners to cinch the top down, while still allowing for wood movement. If you install them on the inboard side of the aprons, they will be completely hidden. Even on the outside of the aprons, you would have to be under the desk to see them.

I think the finish looks cool as it is.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Pinto… your say on the finish carries alot of weight with me. I drool over your projects daily… One day I'll get a chance to make furniture, right now… dang home improvement projects, its what funds the tools to some day make the stuff I want too.


----------

